# Bug Out Transportation



## hippiezrule (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi! I don't post much, but I do lurk a lot. I was thinking about my situation last night, and I'm 98% sure we would bug out if things got dicey. And that got the wheels turning. I have two ways to get out, by foot or by car.

By foot... What do you pack to take care of your feet. They've just become your most priceless possession. Do you clip good hiking boots to your bag to change into? Obviously good socks to switch out. Baby powder to help keep feet dry? Or medicated powder. Wraps for your ankles? I come from a family of bad feet (flat foot) so it will be a challenge either way.

By car... Obviously extra cans of fuel, but do you plan on any spare parts? Serpentine belts, brake fluid, antifreeze, oil and filter, tire repair kits, tool kit. And in the event that your fuel filter is easy enough to change, you may find yourself scavenging fuel that may be old and dirty, so fuel additives as well?

I know space is at a premium in either situation, but I guess they are ideas to mull over


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Hippiezrule, I'm still learning as I go but I'll through in my 2 cents.

By Foot: I would say it depends on what kind of shape your in on how much extra items you carry. Socks I say are a must, possibly foot power to and if you don't mind the extra weight, extra hiking boots, ointments, ankle wraps and what ever else you might need. On the other hand there are probably folks on here that will say keep it as light as possible.

By Car: This would depend on what kind of car you have to bug out in? I would say carry as much spare parts and fluids as you can. Up to the point of overloading the vehicle or to the point of getting bad gas mileage and not being able to get to where you need to go. There is a lot more that goes in to it but these are some big things to look at. I'm not to worried about how much I carry because I have a Ford F350 crew cab long box and am building a long box pick up box trailer to go with it (you can view the trailer in the vehicle section of this web site). It will obviously be different for someone that bugs out in a Subaru wagon


----------



## rockinr (Dec 30, 2009)

Hippiezrule, I live just north of Amish country, I always thought about getting a horse and buggy and blend in with the locals.


----------



## Doomskull (Mar 25, 2011)

*Good Mountain Bike?*

I see these posts about bug-out vehicles and everyone mentions motorized ones. What about a good mountain bike with extra parts and tubes etc? I think if your on your own it might be a nice alternative to hiking. You can go just about anywhere you need to without the added noise of a motorized vehicle. If ya need to ditch ya just ditch it and walk. Not as fast as a motorized and kind of weather dependent but still, ya don't need fuel, doesn't make noise and is much faster than walking.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

rockinr said:


> Hippiezrule, I live just north of Amish country, I always thought about getting a horse and buggy and blend in with the locals.


*Schwäzt du pennsylfanni Deitsch? Sonnst kommst net weit!*

**Translated:* _Do you speak Pennsylvania dutch? Otherwise you won't even get to first base with them!_

I know, I lived with them for 2 years while I learned farming with horses and I speak it. 
Unless you speak their language they won't have anything to do with you!

I brought an Amish buggy home to Maine... got 2 Haflinger ponys, -getting time to harness one up and use it, diesel is $4.18 a gallon up here! 

But for buggin' out, I've got this:








(serves as my Ham radio shack on wheels too)


----------



## hippiezrule (Feb 2, 2010)

To be honest, if SHTF, I think the Amish would be hurting for a little while too, there is no way they would take anyone in. They can be just as spoiled as we are on the convenience of Wal-Mart, they would probably have to pull out the recipe book to make things from scratch again. They may not run by electricity, but they certainly do buy up the batteries to run things, and they have cell phones, and fancy boom boxes in their buggies. Not to mention, I'm sure everyone around here would think the same thing, go invade the Amish, so then we get a war or something. Ugh...

Thanks for the suggestions on transportation. Once the kids are older, I can totally see biking as the best mode for us. Easier on the feet, can haul a lot of weight, and we can take bikes of the beaten path, so as not to be noticed as frequently as we would in a car. Hopefully I can remedy this in a few years by selling this house and getting out of the city, but with the economy right now, I fear we are underwater on it


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have an old Ford F250 with a Cummins 4BTA 3.9 diesel. The truck doesn't need any electricity to run (if battery is dead), so as long as I can coast it down a hill fast enough to pop the clutch, I will get it running.

I run a mix of diesel and used motor oil. I filter all of my fuel before it goes into the tank down to 20 microns (old engine oil filter).

I don't worry much about fuel gunk... I have a Fleetguard fuel filter from a semi-truck that the fuel goes through as it leaves the tank before getting in the fuel system. It is huge. Fuel then goes through another 10 micron filter before it get to the injection pump. I can put the bicylce in back with the rest of the bug-out goodies.


----------



## Jeepster (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm brand new but I was thinking street and trail bike? I know thats not directly related to your post but its my thought.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

If I was going to use any type of vehicle, it will be completely mechanical. If it is gas, will have a carburetor and an old type ignition. Diesel will be the old style mechanical injection pump. Solar flares are the number one perceivable threat. Gas may be better because there will be a lot of shut down vehicles along the roadway to get fuel from.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

One thing that wasn't mentioned if you're hoofing it is moleskin. You cut out a little piece of it when you get a blister on your foot and cover the blistered area with it. Cut a hole in it the size of the blister so you're not compressing the blister and it helps ease the pain while you're walking.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=hpc&hvadid=7392147684&ref=pd_sl_6gbqoymh0n_e


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I put it in my boot in the area where the blister is. It is good stuff, and combat boots are good stuff. My boots from basic training are still good and still have that piece of mole skin in there. Hard to believe that was almost twenty five years ago.


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

If one is thinking of using a bike for their BOV, I would suggest getting run-flat inner tires.. that way you do not need innertubes, or pumps, and they are impervious to thorns. they ride a bit rougher than the air-inner tube tire, but from a maintenance perspective, just one less thing to worry about.

FB


----------

